
Show HN: Replin – A cross-platform P2P selling profile built on Ethereum - modsearch
https://replin.com
======
modsearch
Hi all! We built a universal checkout page for sellers to show off their
selling reputation, get paid via PayPal, import existing feedback from
marketplaces like eBay, and continue earning reputation tied to their sales.

Transaction history and ratings are stored on Ethereum so the data is
decentralized, publicly viewable, and verifiable. We believe sellers should be
able to take their history and reputation with them wherever they sell - and
buyers should be able to verify who they are dealing with, even when buying
outside of established marketplaces.

Here is my selling profile as an example:
[https://replin.com/geehwan](https://replin.com/geehwan)

Click on reviews and you can see the Ethereum transactions of completed Replin
sales.

Currently in beta, we are targeting places like IG, Twitter, FB, Reddit, where
we realized lots of people buy and sell stuff already.. mostly to escape fees
from eBay etc, but also because it's more fun.

Our team currently runs Listia (YCS09) and the two products are integrated.
Sellers can bring their entire Listia selling history to Replin and all future
Listia sales are also synced to Replin. We extracted the basic buy/sell flow
of a typical p2p marketplace transaction and built it into Replin for
transactions outside of marketplaces. Long term we think people should be able
to transact safely anywhere, while owning their own reputation and data.

Would really love any feedback, especially if you sell online or on eBay etc..
thank you!

